# How to get rid of thick calcium



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

I just got a acrylic tank from a friend. It has a load of calcium. You can even see through parts. Is there a special solution to clean my tank with out scratching the acrylic. I actually don't even know if the tank is scratched. This is my first acrylic tank. If the tank is scratched then if I fill it with water, will I see the scratches?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

If its a bare tank, they have hardwater deposit removers for aquariums. You can also remove it with vinegar. You sure its calcium and not bleached coraline?


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

Spray. Wait. Rinse well.


----------



## mhoy (Jun 12, 2007)

A friend gave me her old salt water tank. Had coraline algae on the back. I attempted to clean it but quickly gave up. 

I fire up the system, add a CO2 bubbler and slowly over a couple of months it's all dissolved. Keep up the water changes and it's gone with not too much work.


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't think its coraline algae. It appears to be the regular calcium build up that occurs with neglecting a tank. I am going to try to clean the tank this weekend. The only reason I am even thinking about cleaning this tank instead of buying an ADA tank is that this tank was 10$ and it came with wet dry system. This is my first time using this type of filter. Is it good?


----------

